# Taiwan is in trouble: How will foreigners be affected in the worst-case scenario?



## Shimakaze (Nov 3, 2021)

The Taiwan-China conflict has reached new highs. Hundreds of chinese military planes were already testing the taiwanese air defence systems throughout the year, but are getting more and more aggressive now.

Anyone supporting the independence of Taiwan will be viewed as a criminal:








China spurs Taiwan anger with criminal liability threat for independence supporters


China will hold those who support "Taiwan independence" criminally liable for life, it said on Friday, provoking anger and ridicule from the democratic island at a time of heightened tension across the sensitive Taiwan Strait.




www.reuters.com





War if Taiwan and the USA hinder China from re-uniting ROC with PRC:


China State Media: 'Military Showdown Will Come' if Taiwan, U.S. Don't Change Course



So, should China take over Taiwan by force then what will happen to foreigners with an ARC (Alien Resident Certificate). Would we be forced to stay, leave or what? It all moves so quick right now.


----------



## sierra pedraja (11 mo ago)

I have had the same fears. I came here about a month before the war started and have planted my foot to stay here perm. I think that I'm going to just see how things go because it would be way too difficult for me to find a way back to Michigan. Are you thinking of leaving? I see this is an older post so idk if your feelings have amplified now.


----------

